# Mahlkonig vario vs Eureka Mignon



## toString

Just as I thought I was decided on the Mignon... Mahlkonig vario or Eureka Mignon if the price was the same?

Mainly for espressos, 10 to 14 a week, but some french or aero usage, 1 or 2 a week at most probably...

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Glenn

I have owned both

If espresso only then the Mignon is a good grinder. It produces grinds with more static than the Vario though

For brewed and espresso I would recommend the Vario as the settings can be switched with ease


----------



## coffeechap

I think with the multiple brew methods you are looking at AND the fact you are going to get it at the same price the Vario would suit your overall needs better


----------



## aaronb

Is the price really the same for a new grinder? Mignon is usually around £280 inc vat, Vario £350 inc vat.

For espresso only I'd go for the Mignon, and I own a Vario!

The grind from the Vario is holding me back slightly, and I will upgrade some day.


----------



## 4085

Buy a Mignon and with the change, buy a Hausgrind. You are going to compromise on the quality of your espresso shot using a Vario compared to a Mignon. the Hausgrind or other better quality hand grinder will be good enough for the brew method.


----------



## coffeechap

dave there is no change, he can buy them at the same price as per the original post


----------



## coffeechap

aaronb said:


> Is the price really the same for a new grinder? Mignon is usually around £280 inc vat, Vario £350 inc vat.
> 
> For espresso only I'd go for the Mignon, and I own a Vario!
> 
> The grind from the Vario is holding me back slightly, and I will upgrade some day.


finally you will get the most out of that L1


----------



## charris

I was between these 2 grinders and got a mignon. I use it only for espresso and waiting for a haushrind for brew.


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> dave there is no change, he can buy them at the same price as per the original post


I thought he used the word 'if'

they were the same price, when they are not. I wonder if the OP is getting the Vario mixed up with the cheaper model fro brewed?


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> I thought he used the word 'if'
> 
> they were the same price, when they are not. I wonder if the OP is getting the Vario mixed up with the cheaper model fro brewed?


so IF they are the same price where does the change come from for the other grinder?


----------



## 4085

Simple, they are not the same price if buying new. So, dont buy the Vario and use the change saved


----------



## coffeechap

But that is not what he is implying, the intitial thread implies that he might have the opportunity to buy a vario at the same price as a mignon, or maybe I am wrong


----------



## coffeechap

perhaps the mignon is 350 quid who knows


----------



## 4085

I thought he said he had decided on a Mignon, then saw the Vario and was asking us, if they were the same price which should he buy


----------



## Dylan

Does the Vario have a superior grind for FP/Aero?

If not then I can't see how it would be the superior choice over the Mignon. The Mignon is a breeze to adjust, and going from espresso to FP or similar is simply a matter of counting rotations. From what I have heard of the Vario if you are constantly going between FP and espresso it is prone to slipping and may not provide the same grind on the same setting every time... but I cant provide first hand experience of this.

If the Vario has better FP/Aero grind then this point may be moot, but if its mainly espresso and the Mignon is considered superior for this then I can't see how the Vario would be a better buy.


----------



## toString

Thanks for the replies guys, think that's it settled for the Mignon then.

Also sorry, I should have just said if money wasn't an issue rather than confusing things with prices.. Thanks though!


----------



## m4lcs67

A wise choice. I have owned a Mignon for a couple of months and it is great. And as others have said, it is considerably cheaper than the Vario. Like you I was considering the Vario, but I have no regrets about going for the Mignon.


----------



## Dylan

It has also been mentioned many a time on the forum that the Mignon is built like a tank, whilst the vario is built like a kitchen appliance. The Mignon feels like it will last longer than you.


----------

